# AlienX Bows In Action on Intrepid Outdoors



## intrepid (Feb 13, 2010)

*You can watch Intrepid Outdoors on the Pursuit Channel*

Mondays 12:30 PM
Wednesday 7 PM
Saturday 1:30 AM
*All times Eastern

Pursuit Channel (608) DirecTV

Let us know what you think. Visit us on the web intrepidoutdoors.com


----------



## rbeddy (Jun 27, 2007)

nice! wish i got the persuit channel!


----------



## intrepid (Feb 13, 2010)

*Thanks*

Pursuit will also be available on Dish in 2011. Maybe that'll help.


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Awsome once again! thank you for the footage!


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

*More Incredible Footage with the Alien X*

Hey guys,

This is an actual segment from one of our shows this quarter. Features Rytera Alien X bow, which Mike has named "Black Death". He takes a nice bull elk out of a tree-stand. Pretty cool!






Link to Mike's elk hunt on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FY_jBqLppE


----------

